# First weeks makeup pics-feedback please!



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

I've got the pictures up from my first two weekends at the haunt I work at. The first pic is from the first night, second from the second night and the last two are both from this past saturday. The last two are a little blury. Please let me know what you think. Any feedback, advice or tips are welcome!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Not bad, here are some short vids if you want to take it up a notch. Good luck


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Love the autopsy incision!


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the videos, and glad you like the incision. I'm working on making it better and I wish I had a better picture of the most recent one. The other one looks kind of sad I think.


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

thats really scary!! awesome makeup


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

For those who have asked, this is a great example of a type of make-up that looks very good under dim haunt lighting. (no backhand compliment intended.)


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice Job Little Fire

I can relate. I have been doing makeup for friends and family with liquid latex for years and am now working in a pro haunt this year doing makeup. Its alot of fun but more stressfull than I ever imagined. 

Some of the actors can be divas!!! (Not bashing haunt actors, I am one too )

To Ickies point, makeup is critical to the specific lighting that touches it. I applied a faint green dayglow to an actor that was in a blacklit room and she was peeved with me saying I didnt apply any makeup to her. I explained to her that the makeup would "pop" when she entered the room, she wouldnt have it.

The owner later went to her while she was in the room and stated politely to her "See it came out nice and bright, just like he said it would"

Arrgh

Keep up the good work, thanks for the vent


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would slick back the hair on the guy, and totally wrap on the girl's hair in a kerchief, to concentrate the attention on her wounds. Her lips need to be paler.

Good job, though!


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

None taken at all Sickie...my room is dimly lit with a yellow strobe, so I go a little more intense. And yup, the girl is me...the guy is my poor bf who has never had any experience with stage makeup. He has improved since that photo, thank god. With the lips, I guess I need to get a shot right before I go to my room, because I am constantly reapplying it, and most of those are from the end of the night. I may see if I can find a bandana that will cover all of my hair and see how that works...at least I wouldn't get as much blood in it, lol. Thanks everyone! I'll have one up soon of my autopsy and facial wound from tonight...I think I finally got it the way I want it.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Good job! Remember to Practice practice practice, Im sure sicky can attest, Makeup is a 365 day a year opportunity to practice.......
Heres a couple of our Autopsy incision pics with Atalie,


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Now that I know my directors love me and want me back next year, I will be practicing and building my own arsenal of things for next year! And actually, I had seen those pictures before, and they have been part of my inspiration for my wound. Luckily, my dress isn't very revealing, so I don't have to do it that far down. I hadn't thought of doing such extensive bruising, but it would keep me from having to do so much of my base color on my chest.

Now, here's a question...I've been going for a yellow and pale kind of jaundiced look. I wear white bloddied and dirtied tights on my arms and legs to help with the manequin look. I've thought of trying a blue-ish, more un-dead or walking dead look. Your thoughts?


----------

